# 'Echoes" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on June 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 16, 2016)

I was disappointed in the number of participants... This was a fabulous prompt. However, in this case, it was definitely quality over quantity.....


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## aj47 (Jun 17, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I was disappointed in the number of participants... This was a fabulous prompt. However, in this case, it was definitely quality over quantity.....



Quality is a good thing.  The challenge is the poetry board's metaphoric front porch.  The non-workshop entries are visible by anyone stopping by to scope out the place and, were I browsing, I'd presume the challenge displayed the best of our efforts.  It's nice to think that we're putting our collective best work out there.


----------



## escorial (Jun 22, 2016)

voted......


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to the reveal!

A Killing Touch by rcallaci

To a newborn by jenthepen

Dispossessed by Chester's Daughter

It Bears Repeating by astroannie

In the Wake of White Pelicans by Darkkin

Loneliness by PiP

Posttraumatic Stress by PrinzeCharming

_*Words by Terry D - Winning Entry
*_
_*Debugging by Gumby - Winning Entry


Please post all congratulatory messages in the winners' thread.
*_


----------

